# Wayward wives, what would you want your husband to do to save the marriage?



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have had an ea a pa or both please be open and honest and help a guy figure out if he should continue trying to save M. What would you want in the big picture with 5 kids involved, no real problems until this A.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

asking the wrong question of the wrong people (usually).

what is your faith ?


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

I have seen similar posts get attention figured I would throw it out there. Catholic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

What is with the faith thing? More power to you, but the guy is asking a question that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Disbelief - there seems to be a greater propensity of DS on what they want and what happened from their point of view over at Marriage Builders ® - Successful Marriage Advice forums.


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks will check it out


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

dont mean to make light of your question I understand your genuine interest in the DS perspective but...

Your asking bank robbers what you can do to make your bank safer. 

Imagine for 1 second approaching a heroine addict and asking them what you can do to help them... what sort on answers do you think this person would give you?

I think I can give you the context of the answers you would get... "Be Understanding". Don't try to stop them, if anything just be understanding (enable) because they are lost, hurt and confused, this is _so tough_ for them... they are victims. If it wasn't for what other people did to them, they would never be here... Poor broken souls. I suspect you would also get "let it run it's course" / "give me space to make my own decision" type answers...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

5 kids, that's a tough call.


----------

